
Show HN: Windsock.js – A flux inspired library for building web applications - ben85ts
https://github.com/windsockjs/windsock
======
sova
I don't know quite what this does. Would you be so kind as to offer a brief
explanation and perhaps a use-case?

~~~
ben85ts
Absolutely! It's a collection of loosely coupled classes that can be used
along side or in place of larger frameworks like Angular and React. It
consists of a super fast and efficient virtual DOM with batched manipulations
similar to Vue.js. It adheres to the flux principle of unidirectional data
flow, providing synchronous store mutations with the store class. Highly
configurable data bindings coupled with the reusable components makes it easy
to come from other MVC frameworks. The router fully supports asynchronous
activate and reactive life cycle hooks as well as parameterized paths. The
Http class wraps an xhr client with template urls, promises, and exposes an
interceptor pattern for all requests. All this bundles down to 36.2 KB. There
is a full TodoMVC implementation in the examples directory for considering
possible use-cases. Hope this helps and if you have any questions/ suggestion
don't hesitate to bring them up in the Gitter channel!

